# Baseball bat



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I always wanted to turn a baseball bat, so I picked up an ash blank the other day at the local woodcraft. The blank was 36" long, so I made a bat that ended up 34 1/2". This was a lot of fun to turn. I ended up using my homeade steady rest about halfway through. I was picking up some vibration that was leaving a rough surface. After the steady rest, everything was ok. I left this bat a little too thick. It's heavy. This would make a great warm up bat, you wouldn't have to add the donut weight to it. I think I'll pick up another blank and go for a lighter one. I'd have to get some steroids from Sammy Sosa to be able to swing this thing. I weighed the bat just now on a digital postal scale. It's 55.6 ounces. Babe Ruth started with a 54 oz. Modern players are in the low 30 oz range. It's a beast.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hey that's a nice job mike. Let's see her in action. Or you could fill it with cork. Like corky Sosa. Lol


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

really nice:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

That's a great looking bat. What kind of finish is on it?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Don,
I put a couple of coats of some clear shellac with a few drops of honey amber aniline dye in it. Then I put a few coats of lacquer on it and buffed it on the Beale wheel system.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Hutt (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice .......


----------



## Hutt (Nov 25, 2011)

After all that you need to find some baby seals ....jk


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

That would be good to keep by the front door invade any body knocks and tries to come in. Maybe a little shorter though. 

It looks great. I wish I had a longer lathe bed so I could turn longer pieces. Mine maxes out at about 16 inches.


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

Great job! Question is, do you know where to burn the trade mark on the bat so as not to crack it when hitting the ball?:laughing: I'm not sure if I would leave it lying around. The wife might find another use for it.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

HLW said:


> Great job! Question is, do you know where to burn the trade mark on the bat so as not to crack it when hitting the ball?:laughing: I'm not sure if I would leave it lying around. The wife might find another use for it.


If I remember right, it should be 90 degrees from the straight grain that runs from end to end. I have to look at a store bought wood bat to double check.

My wife calls it my 'Walking Tall' stick.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Hutt said:


> After all that you need to find some baby seals ....jk


Heck with the baby seals, I going for the big ones.:laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## JC WOODTURNING (Jun 6, 2012)

A Bat! How interesting....around here we call that a "leave me alone" stick. Looks great. Love that grain.


----------



## Major (Feb 15, 2010)

*missed opportunity!!*

That could have been a very unique peppermill !!
Dave


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

HLW said:


> Great job! Question is, do you know where to burn the trade mark on the bat so as not to crack it when hitting the ball?:laughing: I'm not sure if I would leave it lying around. The wife might find another use for it.


 had a friend in fl come to work one morning all beat up and he told us he came in drunk and late and she beat the crap out of him with a baseball bat


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

robert421960 said:


> had a friend in fl come to work one morning all beat up and he told us he came in drunk and late and she beat the crap out of him with a baseball bat


I don't think my wife could swing this one. Course if I was drunk enough and passed out, could be trouble. 

Mike Hawkins


----------

